

Silicon Valley CEOs pay little mind to shareholder rights - asanwal
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/07/04/in-silicon-valley-chieftains-rule-with-few-checks-and-balances/?ref=business

======
flyinRyan
Personally, I'd like to see long term elements of a company have more power
than transient ones (e.g. companies that are buying up big chunks of stock). A
stock holder would be happy to raise the stock high and then sell it off. If
the place goes bankrupt after that, who cares. As much as I dislike Zuckerberg
I'd trust him to care more about the long term success of his company than I
would a share holder.

------
mathattack
Nobody forces investors to put money in these companies. If poor governance
impacts the price more than the long term benefits of keeping the central
vision, then the shares will drop in price. This will in turn hurt the
founders.

The issue is more nefarious when there are poor governance provisions
(example: poison pills) and the CEO isn't a large shareholder.

